

MapReduce — a two-page explanation for laymen [pdf] - nathanh
http://wwwhome.cs.utwente.nl/~fokkinga/mmf2008j.pdf

======
samratjp
Eh... The original Google paper is more readable than this (for laymen i.e.)

